# Amitryptaline



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone out there has had success using amitriptlyne? I'm about to try it for the first time. Also, is it a drug I should worry about i.e. change personality? Fatigue? Basically I'm asking if it works and If I can go about my life on it? thanks...driz


----------

